# Tylomelania: Poso Orange Snail



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I was able to get my hands on a few of these snails. They are very interesting and the orange color looks great. They are part of the Tylomelania sp. snails from Sulawesi.

I am trying to breed them at the moment.
































































Enjoy.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

the 'eye' makes it look like it has a true face - cool.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

hooha said:


> the 'eye' makes it look like it has a true face - cool.


These tylomelanias are very nice snails.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Dec 16, 2007)

I've seen such incredible variation in the flesh of Tylomelania snails, yet their shells are generally so drab. Still, very interesting snails.  Are these as large as the others?


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I have been wanting to get some of the sulawesi snails for my ada mini-s, but I remember hearing that the sulawesi snails cannot live long in soft, acidic environments. Is this the same for these guys? Can you post the tank conditions?


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

do they burrow? That would make a nice addition to my snail collection. Not that it matters i keep most my snails bare bottom.

Id bet they will breed for you in no time, i dont think ive ever seen a snail that wont mass produce one way or another


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I am wondering if they burrow too. I am getting a snail collection as well... I hated snails, then I added some trumpets, discovered I had a lovely ramshorn, got a nerite, got some apples... locates more rams... hmmmm I want more apples.


----------



## Wet Pet (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey Milalic, will you please update your progress with these snails. Tank peramiters and any baby snails ?


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Wet Pet said:


> Hey Milalic, will you please update your progress with these snails. Tank peramiters and any baby snails ?


Ph 7.6 and temp of 78F. No babies.


----------

